# Spodoclamys poultoni



## Donde (Apr 9, 2022)

This was identified for me on a Facebook group as a female S. latipes but that doesn't appear to be in Colombia. The beetle of the title appears to be endemic.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yet another good creepy-crawly shot.....


----------



## davholla (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice - I wouldn't be surprised if S. latipes  does live in Colombia but you are the first person to photograph it


----------



## Space Face (Apr 13, 2022)

It's a beaut.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 14, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Donde (Apr 14, 2022)

davholla said:


> Very nice - I wouldn't be surprised if S. latipes  does live in Colombia but you are the first person to photograph it


Thanks Dave I was going by maps for Spodoclamys sprcies in *The Neotropical Scarab Beetle Tribe Anatistini* by Jameson and Ratcliffe ( Brett Ratcliffe identified the beetle posted).
​​


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice shot, it's a good looking beetle, love it's colors.


----------

